# ابي اشري ارض



## Death owns all

Dear friends,


May I ask what does the following sentence mean?

ابي اشري ارض  واكتباها بسم بنتي

It sounds strange too


----------



## rayloom

I want to buy a piece of land (real estate) and write it under my daughter's name (legally owned by the daughter).

It's written in Saudi Arabic and there are some typos in the Arabic text; A correction of the typos:
أبي أشري أرض وأكتبها باسم بنتي


----------



## farid2101

Hello death owns all


Your sentence has some mistakes and the correct one is:
ابى اشترى ارض و اكتبها بأسم بنتى
And its translation is:
I want to buy a land and owns it to my  daughter.


farid2101


----------



## farid2101

سورى rayloom

ماشوفتش ردك
و انت ردك كافى و وافى


----------



## Masjeen

rayloom said:


> I want to buy a piece of land (real estate) and write it under my daughter's name (legally owned by the daughter).
> 
> It's written in Saudi Arabic and there are some typos in the Arabic text; A correction of the typos:
> أبي أشري أرض وأكتبها باسم بنتي



لا ماكو أغلاط املائية.. أهيا بس تنكتب جذي باللهجة


----------



## Death owns all

rayloom said:


> I want to buy a piece of land (real estate) and write it under my daughter's name (legally owned by the daughter).
> 
> It's written in Saudi Arabic and there are some typos in the Arabic text; A correction of the typos:
> أبي أشري أرض وأكتبها باسم بنتي



Thank you Rayloom and Farid 2101

So ابي means i want and اشري means buy ?

Is اشري a short form of اشتري ?
What about ابي is it short for something?


----------



## rayloom

Death owns all said:


> Thank you Rayloom and Farid 2101
> 
> So ابي means i want and اشري means buy ?
> 
> Is اشري a short form of اشتري ?
> What about ابي is it short for something?



أشري is an original form, so is أشتري. Both mean I buy. 
أبي I believe is a shortened form of أبغي I want.


----------



## farid2101

Death owns all said:


> Thank you Rayloom and Farid 2101
> 
> So ابي means i want and اشري means buy ?
> 
> Is اشري a short form of اشتري ?
> What about ابي is it short for something?




YES .. ابى means i want    and اشرى means buy

But اشرى is not a short form of اشترى  in Arabic language but in Saudia Arabia they pronounce it like that
and ابى means اريد and also they pronounce it like that there.
And you are welcome Death owns all  

farid2101


----------



## Death owns all

Thank you guys

Is it correct to say:

ابي اشري سيارة
I'm trying to get the hang of the word ابي  . It sounds like ابي " father"

How am I suppose to know which it is?


----------



## rayloom

Death owns all said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> Is it correct to say:
> 
> ابي اشري سيارة
> I'm trying to get the hang of the word ابي  . It sounds like ابي " father"
> 
> How am I suppose to know which it is?



Yes it's correct.
You can tell them apart from the context. Plus, where you'll be saying أبي for I want, you'll be rarely saying أبي for my father! You'll like use أبوي.
And you're welcome


----------



## Death owns all

rayloom said:


> Yes it's correct.
> You can tell them apart from the context. Plus, where you'll be saying أبي for I want, you'll be rarely saying أبي for my father! You'll like use أبوي.
> And you're welcome



I did get the picture now, thank you for helping me out.

I wish I'd known this forum long ago.

سلام


----------



## إسكندراني

very odd dialects in the gulf countries sometimes.. nice to know, thx
I think أشري means both buy & sell the way it's used in the Qur'aan, and أشتري similarly.


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> very odd dialects in the gulf countries sometimes.. nice to know, thx
> I think أشري means both buy & sell the way it's used in the Qur'aan, and أشتري similarly.



What's so odd about this sentence?  If you replace "أبي" with "أريد أنْ", the sentence becomes pure MSA.  And أبي is just أبغي with the غ elided (as in the Quranic verse هذا ما كنّا نبغِ).


----------



## WadiH

masjeen said:


> لا ماكو أغلاط املائية.. أهيا بس تنكتب جذي باللهجة



إلا فيها غلط
ما في أحد يقول "أكتباها" في السعودية ولا في الخليج
الصحيح أكْتِبْها


----------



## Masjeen

wadi hanifa said:


> إلا فيها غلط
> ما في أحد يقول "أكتباها" في السعودية ولا في الخليج
> الصحيح أكْتِبْها



صح الألف أوكي 
"أنا كلامي كان عن "أشري" و "بسم


----------



## ayed

Death owns all said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> May I ask what does the following sentence mean?
> 
> *أبي أشري أرض واكتبها بسم بنتي*
> 
> It sounds strange too


I want to buy a land and have it registered under my daughter's name.


----------



## kifaru

So is it "land" or a "car" that is being purchased.


----------



## إسكندراني

nothing is mentioned about a car


----------

